# gaaaarr



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got him today with a marble in the shallows.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting that you got enough penetration in the water with such light ammo. Way to go!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

WOOOOOOW !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Interesting that you got enough penetration in the water with such light ammo. Way to go!Cheers ..... Charles


 gar come to the very top to get air I just wait until they start to roll don't know if you can see it but there is a green car eye behind his eye.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

I know some will laugh but... if you open that thing with wire cutters they're "back strap" is a really good piece of meat I've Eaten a good many small sized gar... They're Carnivores not carp


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty one too, we mostly have needle nose, that things Chunky!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We eat them all the time I have a skill saw set up to clean them this one is being used for bait for crawfish.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Skil Saw heck Yeah, Yall are Serious... That was an Impressive haul of hoppers too!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Dang worm snatchers!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great shot, not easy to shoot a fish with a marble for sure!

I've never tried to eat a gar before, but they sure can be wicked looking with a huge mouth full of teeth!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Nice fish.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Got him today with a marble in the shallows.


With a marble! That's awesome!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice shot! I've never eaten one but if you've gotta fillet them with a skil saw, I'm not so sure I want to. Heck try a sawzall . :iono:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Fishing with the RH now that's pretty good. Looks like that thing is really working out for you. Excellent shot by the way.


----------

